# Report Post option/rudeness



## toth boer goats

We have noticed and it has come to our attention from concerned members, hurtful posts being written. It isn't a good feeling when someone responds back in a very rude and hurtful way, when you didn't mean any harm by asking or commenting.
If the moderators are unaware of an issue, we cannot correct or warn that member. Unless it is reported.

We all have opinions and all are important, but we must read and re-read posts and our own before responding. 

If you are angry about something or read something you do not agree with, don't respond to quickly, think about it very carefully.
If you do not agree with the post, put it in a nicer way or ask questions first. It may open a better avenue of learning instead of negativity and hurtful words. Sometimes all it takes is, a little more info from that member, ask in a nice way. We shouldn't jump to conclusions first.
I know it can be hard to refrain from just typing in how you feel at that moment, but the best way is, to take a deep breath and re-think what you want to say. 

We as Moderators try to keep up with things, we try to catch them, but not all are seen unfortunately, sometimes we cannot read all pages of a Thread and things do get missed, so we rely on our Members to use the "Report Post" symbol. Please do. But before anyone reports a post, make absolutely sure, it is of a good cause.

If something has been overlooked on rudeness ect, by the moderators, please use "Report Post", it is the triangle caution sign symbol to the left of all posts. You would click on the post with the issue, this brings up the written complaint section, write your complaint there. It sends it to all moderators to view and we will handle any legit complaint. If however, we feel it isn't a problem, nothing will be done. 
Don't let anyone bully, be rude, or say hurtful things. "Report it". 
No one deserves being treated badly.

Anyone who feels they were wronged, not long ago and can go back to those posts, please use the "Report Post" symbol. That is what it is there for. Don't just click on "report post" if you just don't agree with someone.
I must be valid.

Rude comments, hurtful words, cursing, even using symbols mimicking the words, will not be tolerated, no matter who you are. 

We will handle each case brought to our attention, as they arrive the best we can. Warnings may apply and repeated offenders may be banned temporarily or permanently depending on the issue at hand.

We believe in the motto of, " Keep it friendly keep it fun" and will not tolerate negativity. 


Thanks everyone :smile:


----------



## ksalvagno

Yes. Please report things. We try to read as much as possible but we can't possibly read them all. The moderators on this forum are all volunteers and sometimes we get busy with our own lives and don't catch everything.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I just want to say a big thank you for all the work you guys do to make this as nice and friendly and fun of a place that you guys do! I know it's a lot of work! Being a mod else where (that has pretty much died now :lol: ) I know it can be a lot on you.. So a big huge thank you to all out Mods and Admins! Y'all do a great job!!  :thankU:


----------



## Chadwick

Yes, I have only experienced one other forum, I went to it about five times before it was too much. 

Not only do we have a great group of members but a great group of mods to help us when we do get a bee in our bonnet!

Thanks from me too!


----------



## lottsagoats1

Good idea about reporting. Sometimes, what may sound like a rude post is just the way some people express themselves and they mean no harm. They might be in a rush and will write a short, clipped post. Having the Mods check it out will keep the poster from getting bashed if they really did not intend for the post to sound like it did and sort of be peace keepers!

Thank you gals (and/or guys) for all you do


----------



## canyontrailgoats

This forum is so peaceful and friendly, compared to other sites I've visited. Thank you!


----------



## ThreeHavens

Like all sites the goat spot will have its times of friction, but overall it has been the most peaceful place I've ever been on the internet. There have been other goat groups I've learned good things from, but I am no longer a part of. The goat spot is such a lovely environment.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats

I love this forum! I a truly addicted! I come here first for all my advice because sometimes my breeders do not answer promptly and if I do not think it is a medical emergency this is who I ask  thank you for keeping it friendly!


Newbie to Nubian dairy goats! 2 nubian does, 1 Nubian buck, 1 Pygmy doe, 1 Pygmy/ Nigerian wether, and 1 alpine/ guernsey wether! Plus the rest of the farm pets which would take the whole page to list  

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom

I agree...it needs to be kept up with by everyone so it stays a friendly place!


----------



## happybleats

> Feeling a bit dimwitted right now. How and where do you go to become a member. How do you start a new thread if you have or are in need of advice about goats. How do you post a picture of my goats. Sorry but I don't seem to be able figure this out. I can reply to a post but can't start my own which must be confusing for others when I'm butting in on there questions.


Hi justamerefarm,

Don't feel bad..it take a bit to learnt he ropes..

to start a new thread, click "forum" and find the suitable title for your need..for ex: if you have a sick goats...click Health and wellness..when that pops up...on the upper left there will be a blue button that says "New thread" click that and you are good to go...put your title in and share your concern...

to post a picture...below your box where you are writing..there is a white box that says "Manage attachments" click that ..a box will come up to allow you to upload pix from your source...then hit upload...once you are done typing in your thread and your pix are done uploading...click "Summit new thread" and your writing and pix should all load together


----------



## top_goat

Cathy - you constantly amaze me! I have never read a post from you that is not wholly gracious, patient, extremely clear and helpful. You're always ready to offer encouragement and knowledgeable advice. We at TGS are indeed fortunate for many like you, but you happen to be the one that caught my attention just now. You need to know -- Way to GO!!!


----------

